# Computerbetrug ? oder ..



## samsun (27 März 2006)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und werde versuchen mein Problem zu schildern.
Wer kann mir helfen oder echte Hinweise geben, wie ich mich verhalten soll.
Ich klicke für Geld Paidmails, die man mir zuschickt. Dazu betätige ich einen Bestätigungslink und der Betrag wird auf meinem Account gutgeschrieben.
Die Paidmails enthalten allerlei Werbung so unter anderem auch Erotikseiten.
Wie gesagt, ich muß die Seiten in meinem E-Mail- Postfach anklicken, damit sie sich öffnen und danach bestätigen.
Ich erhielt jetzt eine Mail von einer Firma, die mir mitteilt, das sie Geld von meinem Konto abbuchen wollte ( 69,95 €) weil ich ein Angebot auf dieser Erotikseite gebucht haben soll. Dabei soll es sich um eine Mitgliedschaft handeln. Sämtliche Verbindungsdaten wie Loginzeiten und Userverhalten wären gespeichert. Zum Glück war mein Konto zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht gedeckt. Die Firma ging erst einmal leer aus.
Nun schreibt diese Firma ( ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich den Namen hier nennen darf) das aufgrund des mit ihr geschlossenen Vertrages die Forderung bestehen bleibt. Zusätzlich werden gleich noch 13,00 € Bankspesen und Mahngebühren berechnet.
Es wird mir weiter mitgeteilt, das es sich bei der "Buchung " auch um eine automatische Verlängerung des bestehenden Angebotes handeln kann, da die Mitgliedschaft nicht gekündigt wurde. Dann werden für Rücksprachen etc. Hotlinenummern genannt die nur 0900 Nummern sind.
Eine Kündigung wäre auch nur über eine solche 0900 Nummer möglich.
Ich muß hier noch sagen, daß ich mir sicher bin, keine Anmeldung irgendeines Dienstes aus dieser Erotikseite an diesem Tag noch an einem anderen vorgenommen habe. Wenn ich den Preis gesehen hätte, hätten die Alarmglocken geläutet.
Normalerweise muß bei allen Diensten u.ä. Werbeangeboten ein Anmeldeformular ausgefüllt werden wo immer die Möglichkeit besteht, die AGB`s einzusehen.
Ich weiß zu 100% das ich in diesem Zusammenhang keine Angaben zu meinem Konto mache, egal wo ich mich anmelde. Wenn dann nur per Überweisung. Also woher haben die meine Kontonummer und dazu noch die Zustimmung zum Lastschriftverfahren.
Worum es mir geht ist , wie verhalte ich mich rechtlich gesehen richtig gegenüber dieser Forderung. Widerspreche ich sicherheitshalber oder was sollte ich tun.
Ich kenne keine AGB, kein Anmeldeformular, keine Hinweise auf den Preis, ich habe keine Einwilligung zum Lastschriftverfahren gegeben und ich war zum Glück zu dem von der Firma genannten Zeitpunkt nicht alleine am Computer.
So das wars.
Grüße von samsun.


----------



## sascha (27 März 2006)

Zunächst einmal vorab: Eine individuelle Rechtsberatung dürfen wir hier nicht leisten, insofern können wir dir höchstens allgemeine Tipps geben. Aber bei 69,95 Euro schwant mir irgendwie, die Firma könnte im hohen Norden sitzen, oder?


----------



## Fipps (28 März 2006)

samsun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich klicke für Geld Paidmails, die man mir zuschickt. Dazu betätige ich einen Bestätigungslink und der Betrag wird auf meinem Account gutgeschrieben.


Das klingt schon einmal sehr verdächtig. Da zahlt Dir jemand Geld dafür, damit die Klickraten für Werbung in die Höhe schießen? Ich weiß nicht...   



			
				samsun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß zu 100% das ich in diesem Zusammenhang keine Angaben zu meinem Konto mache, egal wo ich mich anmelde. Wenn dann nur per Überweisung. Also woher haben die meine Kontonummer und dazu noch die Zustimmung zum Lastschriftverfahren.


Zumindest einer Person hast Du gemäß Deinen Schilderungen die Bankverbindung mitgeteilt.

Vielleicht wolltest nicht nur Du das schnelle Geld (money for nothing), sondern auch derjenige, der Dir das versprochen hat...  8)


----------

